# رثاء لشهداءنا الأقباط. .... والموضوع مفتوح



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

*رثاء لشهداءنا الأقباط*

*هل لكلماتي معني ... وهل ستفي حق دماء الشهداء*
*هل هناك من سيصغي ... وسيعود ليشفي ويهبنا العزاء*

*دماء أولادك تصرخ يا كنيستي ... وتسألك لماذا ؟*
*وتتقرب الي عرش نعمة إلهي ... وتسأله أيضاً لماذا ؟*

*لماذا يا أمي ... لماذا ؟*
*أتريدين دماءً ليروكي ... فها نحن بالحب أطفأنا ظمأك*
*أتريدين دم ذكي ليحيكي ... تم ... لتكملي أنتي الدرب وحدك*

*صرنا في تعداد الشهداء نعم ... وتوجنا بتيجان المجد والكرامة*
*ولكننا تركنا كل حزن وألم ... لمن أحبونا وكانوا معنا من البداية للنهاية*
*فماذا تريدي يا أمي ... وماذا تريد يا إلهي*

*قلب موجوع وحزن ودموع ... وذل وعار وظلم وقهر*
*لم نعد نحتمل فدماء أولادنا في كل شبر وستظل لنا علامة فخر*
*ولكننا بشر مازلنا نحتاج أن نراك لتظهر مجدك في أرض مصر*

*شباب كانوا أو أطفال ... الكل الأن في تعداد الأموات*
*وسيبقي لنا نحن الحزن وسنحيا من عام لعام علي ضفاف الذكريات*
*لن نقبل تهاني أو معايادت ... فالكل تملكه الحزن ولن تعبر عنه الكلمات* 


*___________________________*

*الموضوع مفتوح لأستقبال كلمات الرثاء لأبناءنا الشهداء*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يناير 2011)

*



			قلب موجوع وحزن ودموع ... وذل وعار وظلم وقهر
لم نعد نحتمل فدماء أولادنا في كل شبر وستظل لنا علامة فخر
ولكننا بشر مازلنا نحتاج أن نراك لتظهر مجدك في أرض مصر

شباب كانوا أو أطفال ... الكل الأن في تعداد الأموات
وسيبقي لنا نحن الحزن وسنحيا من عام لعام علي ضفاف الذكريات
لن نقبل تهاني أو معايادت ... فالكل تملكه الحزن ولن تعبر عنه الكلمات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مبقاش فيه كلام
لان الكلام اتقلب احزان
والدموع بقت بحور دم
والدم بقا فى كل مكان
والجرح زاد وجاب اخره
والقلب نزف ومين يقدر يوقف نزفه ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يناير 2011)

ياريت الكلام يعبر عن اللى جوانا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2011)

> *لم نعد نحتمل فدماء أولادنا في كل شبر وستظل لنا علامة فخر
> ولكننا بشر مازلنا نحتاج أن نراك لتظهر مجدك في أرض مصر*



نتمنى .. ولكن ان لم يُظهر يده .. فنحن ايضا سنستمر بالتكريز بامواتنا


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2011)

*امين تعالى ايها الرب يسوع
انظر لضعفنا وتحنن وامسح لنا الدموع
مع دخول السنة الجديدة اطفأنا الانوار والشموع
لنستقبل عام جديد سعيد ويذهب القديم بلا رجوع

ولكن حدث موقف رهيب الحزن والبكاء فى كل مكان
دماء سكبت بغزارة وتناثرت فى كل مكان
اين العدل اين الحرية اين الاطمئنان اين الامان
ابنائنا الضحية اقبلهم فى ملكوتك ايها الرب الحنان


لى عودة اخرى مع رثاء جديد​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2011)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا...*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2011)

كل اللى اقدر اقوله
كانت ليلة كلها سلام وفرحة ... بقت ذكرى احزان واشلاء وجرحى

ارحمنا ياااااااااايسووووووووع
​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2011)

*



لن نقبل تهاني أو معايادت ... فالكل تملكه الحزن ولن تعبر عنه الكلمات

أنقر للتوسيع...

مفيش كلام تانى *​


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

​ 
*حداد ... وسيستمر ... الي أن نري مجدك يا الله*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يناير 2011)

بجد مافيش كلام يعبر عن الحزن ومشاعرنا
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## Basilius (3 يناير 2011)

*مواكب المجد تسير 
وسط قتل و تفجير 
حاملة شهداء ابرار
شيوخا كبار وصغار 
منذ تجسد الابن الوحيد
وصلبة و فداؤة الفريد 
شهداء نزفت دمائهم
للمسيح قدموا حياتهم
بشجاعة وقفوا بثبات
صمدوا واشتهوا الممات
قام الموكب منذ البداية 
استيفانوس اول الحكاية 
مارجرجس امير الشهداء 
ودميانة رمز الوفاء 
ومر الموكب بزمن غريب
اسود مظلم كئيب
زمن اتباع الكداب
يذبح اولاد الاب 
قتل و ذبح و استباح
انتشر بزنا و سفاح 
قتل و جزية و اجتياح
وشهدائنا صمدوا و ثبتوا
وللشرك رفضوا و صدوا
من ضحايا المأمون والمماليك
وضحايا العثمانيين الصعاليك
سيدهم بشاي يشهد 
لقساوة اتباع محمد
في الكشح ذاقوا الموت 
وفي العياط على الصوت
صوت الاستشهاد من جديد
في نجع حمادي ليله عيد 
وفي العمرانية يوم مقيت 
وعاد الاستشهاد من جديد
في اسكندرية بالتحديد
على اسم السيد 
استشهد اولاد السيد 
على يد غدار اثيم
لا يعرف الاله العظيم
بل يعبد شيطان رجيم
ويكرم رسول الجحيم
فياصعاليك محمد 
افقيقوا واستفيقوا 
للرب اهتدوا
وللايمان ارجعوا 
ومن لا يرجع 
فعقابة سيوجع
فهنيئا للابرار
وتعازي للحضار 
(( مناجاة لشهداء الكنيسة القبطية بقلبي قبل قلمي))

*


----------



## محمد السيد احمد (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احر التعازي لكل المصريين الذين ماتوا في حادث الاسكندرية والله يلهم اهلهم الصبر والسلوان


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2011)

رثاء ، أأأأأأأأأأأأأأة ..

كان نفسي أكون مؤثر !!

لا داعي للكلام ..

لو الكل تكلم فمن سيسمع ؟؟ !! 

أسمحلي أكون أول مستمع بصمت  ..


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2011)

*ااااااااااااه يارب تعبنا تعبنا اوى مفيش كلام ممكن يوصف احساسنا 

انا كنت لسه بصلى وبطلب من الرب يظهر مجده فى وسط كل الخراب ده 

كلامك معبر ياتوين
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعزي كل المصريين واولنا البابا


----------



## البنوته الصغيرة (3 يناير 2011)

*أه وكل اه بتخرج من قلبنا لها معنى
لكن مافيش حد يسمعنا ولا يحس باوجعنا
فضلنا صابرين ....ساكتين بنلملم فى جرحنا
لكن استفدنا ايه من الصبر والسكات غير ضياع افرحنا
نفسى اصرخ واقول تعبنا من سوكتنا
تعبنا وكترت احملنا
ااااااااااااااااه من الحسرة والألم ومن موت أولادنا
اه بقولها وقلبى مقهور ......مكسور من رخصنا فى بلدنا
وايه الأخر والنهاية؟مهما زاد عدد الضحايا عمرنا ما هنسيب مسيحنا
اللى واجعنى انهم مستضعفنا مش عارفين قوة الهنا
سامحنى لو قولنا تعبنا 
بس دا من كتر اوجعنا
فرحة بتتسرق  من ام ضاع منها ضى عينيها ولا اولاد يتيتموا وتبقى السعاد مالهاش طعم ولا معنى
لحد امتى ايد الظلم سايدة مضيعة احلمنا
تعبنا يارب ارجوك لاتحجب وجهك عنا
أسندنا......اعنا.....ارحمنا
طعم الحسرة فى حلقنا زود مرارن*ا


----------



## فادي البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

الرحمة و الإكرام .. لشهداءنا في كل مكان 
نقف وقفة إجلال و إكرام للدماء الزكية التي تُـسفك هنا و هناك بمرأى و مسمع من حكوماتنا و الرأي العام و كل دول العالم ... بينما الكل يقف صامتاً عاجزاً عن نطق ولو ببنت شفة ، أين هم من يقولون لا إكراه في الدين ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون .. واين باتوا الآن من يتبجحون من على منابرهم لكي ينطقوا بأبشع العبارات و أكثرها تحريضاً للعنف و كره كل ماهو غير مسلم و اليوم أصبحوا يستنكرون و ينددون ؟ 
*من ثمارهم تعرفونهم* ، يقول السيد المسيح .. وهذه هي ثماركم التي سعيتم جاهدين بل مجاهدين لكي تقدمونها لأخوانكم في الوطن على طبق من الذل و الخيانة !
هل عرفتم الآن من يبيع أخوه في الوطن ؟ هل علمتم الآن من سلم أوطاننا لدوامة العنف و الحقد الطائفي ، لكم بركات الشيطان! عيشوا في ظلها لانكم ستبقون تعيشون في ظلال و حلكة الليل .. يا من رفضتم النور !
عزائنا لأهالي كل الشهداء بمصابهم الجلل هذا ، لا تحزنوا فالرب قريب 
نحن قادرين على فعل كل شئ بحكم طبيعتنا الانسانية ، وقادرين على رد الصاع صاعين و أكثر ... لكن شئ واحد لا نقوى على فعله هو التهاون في تطبيق تعاليم رب المجد الذي نهانا عن أي عمل لا يليق بأسمه ، فقد تركنا العنف لأهل العنف ، و القتل لهم أيضاً .. و لنا الحياة الابدية في حضرة الرب القديــر الذي سحق رأس ابليس ، كما سيُـسحقون اتباعه أيضاً !​​​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2011)

لما الكلمات والصمت قد هب لما الصرخات والدموع تنهمر منا كانهار 
قد وجهت قلبى واعينى الى الله لينظر حزن الجميع واهاتهم وصرخاتهم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2011)

* انظر يا سيدي الرب اولادك لم يقترفوا اي زمب ولم يفعلوا اي اثم بل كانوا واقفين للصلاة في ببيعتك المقدسة 
الهي الحنون نثق في عدلك يا الهي 
مهما عيرونا وقالوا اننا ليس لنا خلاص باله

مهما قالوا لنا ان كان لكم الة فكان سمع لكم 

نؤمن يا رب انك معنا وناظر الي ما يحدث لنا وشاعر بنا وعينك لاتغفل ولا تنام 

انت امين يا سيدي وعادل 

ابنتك راجعة اليك تثق انك لن تترك ولن تهمل حق دماء اولادك 

سيدي انت  الذي علمتنا ان نكون متسامحين ومحبين 

لم تعلمنا ان  نكون معتدين او اخذين بالثأر لانفسنا 

لم تلقننا  في تعاليمك ان نحقد او نكرة 

فاعمل انت يا سيدي وخذ حقنا وبرد القلوب 

اعلم يا مخلص ان الارواح البريئة التي انتقلت نالت اكليل الشهادة ومكانتهم عظيمة عندك 

طوباهم لانهم استحقوا ان يكونوا شهداء اسمك 

ولكن سيدي هناك اهالي الموتي تحرقهم نار الفراق 

هناك بقية شعبك من هم ليسوا باقرباء للموتي تدمي قلوبهم الحسرة علي اخوتهم في الرب 
ارحمنا يا رب 
ارحمنا يا مخلصي 
 ارحمنا يا سيدي 
شعبك وكنيستك يطلبون اليك
 نجينا يا رب من ايدي مقاتلينا 
انظر يا سيدي نصبوا لنا الفخاخ وفرحوا  بقتلنا 
هنوا انفسهم يا رب بموت عبيدك 
اطلع يا سيدي 
الاسود اكلت الحملان
والثعالب ابتلعت الحمام 
شمتوا في الدماء الذكية 
دم اولادك يصرخ اليك من الارض يا سيدي 
انظر يا رب 
كنا فرحين ونامل ايام جميلة يملؤها فرح القلوب بعام جديد وميلادك المجيد
حزنت القلوب وزالت الفرحة 
الاطفال يخشون الذهاب الي بيعتك بليلة عيدك يا رب 
علمنا ان نقول بقلوبنا  معك افضل 
ودمي ودم اولادي وكل اهلي ليس شيء امام فدائك عني يا ربي 
علمنا ان لا نخاف ممن يقتلون الجسد ولكن ليس لهم سلطان علي الروح 
نصرخ اليك لا تتركنا يا سيدي 
وعلمنا ان نقول بقلوبنا وليس السنتنا احسبوة كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في التجارب 
عزي يا سيدي يسوع القلوب الحزينة وادخل بها سلامك 
بشفاعة جميع شهدائك الذين ذاقوا الالم وماتوا من اجل حبهم وايمانهم بيك 
اقبل طلبتي يا رب بقلبي وليس لساني 
ابنتك راجعة ليسوع


تقبل مشاركتي البسيطة بموضوعك استاذ توين 

كلماتك جميلة جدا  وخارجة من القلب 

وعجبني جدا مشاركة الاستاذ ديسقورس ايضاً

ربنا موجود​eal"]​[/COLOR]*


----------



## Ramzi (3 يناير 2011)

الرحمة الرحمة الرحمة​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2011)

*أنا أنسان​*


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2011)

*نصمت لتتتكلم انت يارب ام ماذا يالهى انر طريقنا يارب!!*


----------



## sparrow (3 يناير 2011)

يااااااااااااارب


----------



## Menna (3 يناير 2011)

*اكيد مفيش كلمات ممكن تداوى جرح 
ربنا يرحمهم و ينتقم من الفاعل ايا كان دينه

اتمنى ان الاخوة المسيحيين يتقبلوا منى العزاء 

و انا اسفة و حزينه جدا من جوايا على اللى حصل 
و ربنا يعلم مدى حزنى لانى حطيت نفسى مكانكوا

اكيد مفيش دين يقبل باللى حصل ده فى يوم عيد و تجمع و فرحة كنتوا عايشينها
و احنا كمان كمسلمين كنا فرحانين بالسنة الجديدة 
و كان كلنا امل انها تكون سنة سعيدة
بس للأسف ابتدت بداية مؤلمة للجميع 


معرفش اذا كان وجودى مرحب بيه هنا كمسلمة 
ام ان مشاعر الغضب اللى جواكوا دلوقتى -و محدش يقدر يعيب ده عليكو ابدا - مش قابلة وجودى 


دمتم بود جميعا
و ربنا يرجع مصر زى ما كانت زمان *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2011)

*

*



* اااااااااااااااااااااه يا كنيسة القديسين*


* ااااااااااااااااااااه يا كنيسة الشهداء *


* كم اشعر ان كل قطعة بداخلك تصرخ قائلة:*


* "ابنى حبيبى يا ضى عنيا ياللى جروحك حاضنة جروحى ابنى يا غالى لو بإيديا كنت افديك يا ضنايا بروحى"*


* كم يشعر قلبى بصرخاتك المدوية النازفة وهى تقول:*


* " فى يوم مابعدت عنى قلبى عليك انفطر  يا ابنى يا حتة منى عينى بتنزف مطر"*




* اااااااااااااااااااااه يا كنيسة حصينة حامية ولادك من الاخطار*


* اااااااااااااااااااااه لما سال فيكى دم ولادك غرقك ولا الامطار *


* لكن واثقين فى الهنا الــه حنون قوى جبار*


* قادر ياخد حقوقنا ويطفى فى قلوبنا النار*





* كيرياليسون † كيرياليسون † كيرياليسون*



* مش مجرد كلمة ولا الصليب مجرد علامة*


* دول قوة وحصن منيع و ع الجهلاء لا ملامة*


* فإرسل يا الهى تعزيات لمن ترمل ومن باتوا يتامى*


* و أحرس شعبك يارب إرسل لنا ملائكة السلامة*




* من قلبى الموجووووووووووووع*


* +Bent El3dra+*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2011)

*
 لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا
(فيلبى 23:1).*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2011)

*الى متى يارب تصمت 

[YOUTUBE]OmN_ZrGWTUk[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يناير 2011)

*سفر التكوين إصحاح 4
قال الرب لقايين
«مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟ صَوْتُ دَمِ اخِيكَ صَارِخٌ الَيَّ مِنَ الارْضِ. 
11 فَالْانَ مَلْعُونٌ انْتَ مِنَ الارْضِ الَّتِي فَتَحَتْ فَاهَا لِتَقْبَلَ دَمَ اخِيكَ مِنْ يَدِكَ!
وفى سفر الرؤيا إصحاح 6
 وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ، 
10 وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» 
11 فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضاً، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ. 
الرب يصبر أهاليهم
ونتمنى ألا يسمح الرب بهذه التجربة 

 *


----------



## كوكى البرنسيسه (3 يناير 2011)

يارب صبر اهليهم بجد منظر صعب جدا عليهم صبرهم يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2011)

*وهااااا هى تبكى مره ثاانيه المسكينه رااااحيل ...!!! ​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2011)

من بداية التاريخ الى اليوم لم تدم اي ايدولوجية 

ابداً ..

سنة 300 ميلادي اسقط اباؤنا الايديولوجية 

الوثنية؟؟

والان مصير هذه الايديولوجية الارهابية  ان تسقط من جديد..

لا شيء اقوى من السلام انما نصلي ونتضرع الى الرب 

ان يدافع هو عن ابنائه..

شهداء المسيح والمسيحية  هم الان بجوار الرب 

يتشفعون بنا هذا عزاونا اجسادهم  الطاهرة هي وقود هي الطريق الى العبور

الى الحياة الابدية دمائهم الذكية ستصرخ وتصرخ الى ان  تنهار قوات

الظلام..عزاؤنا انكم بجوار الرب..

حيث اذهب تذهبون..

الرب يعزي اهاليهم لا احد مكان احد..





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2011)

_*ليه يا امي اتكتب عليكي الانين 
نسيتي تفرحي كده من سنين 
في الكشح هدموا بيوتنا وليله الميلاد قتلوا ولادنا وادي كنيسه القديسين 
منستش يده النجاه ولا بناتنا اللي اتحولوا جناه
بس ارجع واقولك المسيح اخد الشهيد معاه ​*_


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2011)

مش عارفه اقول ايه

لكن واثقة فيك يا يسوع

انت هدافع عننا واحنا في انتظارك قريب اوي 
اسرع واعنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2011)

*عندما تزداد الهموم

يصمت الكلام ..... ولا يكون لدى سوى الدموع

قلبى يؤلمنى .... فمن مات هناك هو ابنى .... ومن ماتت هناك هى بنتى

فأين أجد العزاء .... وهناك فى القلب أوجاع​​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2011)

*إوعى تفكَّر إني نسيتك*
[YOUTUBE]2vdJEU7c7CU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

* 1- أوعى تفكر إني نسيتك     أوعى تفكر إني بعيد*
* أنا بدمى الغالي شريتك     أنا وهبتك عمر جديد*
* القرار*

* يا ابنى اطمن    أوعى تخاف*

* أنا يسوع    راعى الخراف*

* 2-أنا عيني على القطيع    عندي سعادة وراحة بلاش*

* إن نسيت الأم الرضيع    أنا يسوع أبداً مانساش*

* 3-اترك يا ابني كل أحزانك     واطلبني حالاً وقت الضيق*

* أنا بيدي كل أحوالك    عينى عليك طول الطريق*

* 4-أنت وعدت تجينى ياربى    أبقى معاك دوماً على طول*

* على صدرك ربى تتكئي      تمسح لي كل الدموع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2011)

*



اذكرينا يا عروس المسيح امام عرش النعمه *​


----------



## BITAR (3 يناير 2011)

*ينصر دينك يا بطل*​ 
*قتلت ناس عُزًّل كتير*​ 
*ستات، شيوخ وكمان **عيال*​ 
*أزحت عنا خطر كبير*​ 

*دي ناس **بتقول الله محبه*​ 

*والمحبه دي شئ **خطير*​ 
*إقتل بطرس واقتل مينا*​ 
*اللي **اخواتهم ماتوا فـ سينا*​ 
*واللي ولادهم رقصوا فـي **فرحك*​ 
*واللي فـ ميتم **بيعزّينا*​ 

*إقتل ماري **وطنط تريزا*​ 
*دول ناس مافيهومشي ولا**ميزه*​ 
*دايما كده يبتسموا في وشك*​ 
*ويقولوا أهلاً خطوة**عزيزة*​ 
*واقتل برضه عمّك حنا*​ 
*ف أي **خناقه بيحوش عنّّا*​ 
*غاوي يصّلح بين الناس*​ 
*ولا يمكن يورد على **جنّه*​ 
*وإقتل سامي ناجي نجيب*​ 
*اصل **الإسم صراحة مريب*​ 
*يمكن يطلع واحد منهم*​ 
*او داقق على إيده **صليب*​ 
*ولا اقولك... إضرب شبرا*​ 
*والكيت كات وميدان الاوبرا*​ 

*فجر واحدة في كل **مكان*​ 


*خلّي جيرانهم يصبحوا عبره*​ 
*قصيده عفويه لمواطن اسمه مصطفى*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2011)

في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## candy shop (3 يناير 2011)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداااااااا

الكلام خلص يا امير 
​


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

*لسة الكلام مخلصش يا دونا .... لسة فيه كتير *
*القلب موجوع وبجد الحزن بقي شئ طبيعي للأقباط*​


----------



## max mike (4 يناير 2011)

*شهداء المسيح يابختكم انتقلتم من العالم الفانى لمكان الراحة الابدية
سكنتوا فى السما ويا يسوع والقديسين وتنعمتم بالراحة الابدية
المسيح يصبرنا على فراقكم ويعزينا 
ويحفظ شعبه 
ويحفظ كنيسته​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 يناير 2011)

*أقول إيه ؟!! .. مافيش كلام .. صدقوني مافيش كلام
*


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2011)

*جوايا كتير .... بس مش قادر أتكلم*

*بس ال أقدر أقوله ... مع المسيح أكيد أفضل جداً*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يناير 2011)

*قلبي بيصرخ بيقول ااااااااااااااه *
*كلمات جميلة جدا *
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## Dr.Esraa (5 يناير 2011)

في ليلة راس السنة
زي عادتي كل سنة
وقفت مستنية اسمع فرقعة البمب
وان زاد يبقى صوت الرعد
خاب املي وسمعت انفجار
ودم طرطش على الجدار
وقالوا عملية بطلها الانتحار
الكلب فيها جاله سعار
وقع من ايدي كيس اللب
ماعدش لي نفس حتى للعب
كان اكبر همومنا هو سكوتنا
نسكت ولا نتكلم 
حنخاف من ايه
اننا نتالم
طب بعد الموت ايه
حنحس بايه
بلدنا بتتالم
صوت الميت اعلى من صوتنا
حيتكلم
خلينا كده ندبح يمكن نتعلم
وفي الاخر نتكلم
قالوا زمان في الامثال
بعد الموت مش حتحس انك بتتسلخ
وجوه الطين بتتغرس
حقف مستني سنين
شجرة تطل من الطين
خلينا كده ساكتين​


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2011)

*شهدائنا يابختكم رحتوا السما وسكنتوا ويا الشهدا والقديسين
وهو ده عزائنا الوحيد انكم فى السما موجودين ومبسوطين
فى اعظم واهدى مكان المكان اللى هرب منه الحزن والانين​*


----------



## Twin (7 يناير 2011)

*اه يا شهداء الأقباط ... يا شهداء عروس البحر*
*أنطلقتم الي السموات ... مكللين بكل مجد وفخر*
*نلتم النصيب الصالح ... من رب السماء ومالك الدهر*
*وصرتم أيه وتميجد ... لكل من هم في أرض المسيح - مصر-*

*ولكن ... ما نصيبنا نحن ؟ ...  سوي الألم والحزن والذل والقهر*
*وصار القلب يصرخ ... وكأنه يحتضر ويموت ويبحث لنفسه عن قبر *
*ولكنه مازل ينبض مازل يشعر ومازل يعافر ويطلب من السماء شئ من الصبر*
*ويبتغي أن يري وجه الرب قبل أن ينتهي الهزيع الرابع ويري بعينيه نور الفجر*

*أه يا شهداء عروس البحر*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يناير 2011)

[q-bible]*يَبْلَعُ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَيَمْسَحُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ  الدُّمُوعَ عَنْ كُلِّ الْوُجُوهِ وَيَنْزِعُ عَارَ شَعْبِهِ عَنْ كُلِّ  الأَرْضِ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ.(إش 25 : 8)*[/q-bible]


----------



## Twin (7 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> [q-bible]*يَبْلَعُ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَيَمْسَحُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ الدُّمُوعَ عَنْ كُلِّ الْوُجُوهِ وَيَنْزِعُ عَارَ شَعْبِهِ عَنْ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ.(إش 25 : 8)*[/q-bible]


 
*أمين ثم أمين*​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يناير 2011)

*ترنيمة بكره هتدبر _للمرنمة المباركة فاديا بزي*
[YOUTUBE]5P9kCs2bVtM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
*يــارب ..يـــارب .. يــارب 
*
*لو كل ظروف الدنيا الصعبة وقفت ضدنا
ولقينا طموحنا وكل أمالنا بتمشى عكسنا
فأكيد اللى جاى أحلى
ونسيبها لربنـــــــــا

القرار:

بكرة هتدبـــــــر
والخير هيكون أكبــــــــر
دى مشيئتــــــه مش أكتر 
و ربنـــــــا معانـــــــــا

فى قلبه وحاسسينا
دايما بيحرسنا
من الدنيا ايه نقصنا ؟
دة بنفســــــــه ويانا


لو جالنا مشاكل صعبة علينا
مكناش قدهـــا...

هنصلى نقوله يارب تعالى
أنت حلّها
وهو أكيد سامعنا
ليه نقلق منها ؟!


هنصلى فى كل مكان فى الدنيا 
مجدك حلمنـــــــا
مش خايفين لما نموت علشانك
دة خير لينا كلنــــا

ودى تبقى أقل حاجة 
نثبتلك حبنــــــــــا
*


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

ثم ماذا؟؟؟ ( شهداء كنيسه مار مرقس) 



Twin قال:


> *شعب المسيح الحي في أرض مصر ....*
> *صار مذله وصار عاراً أمام الكل بظلم وقهر*
> *لم أعد أحتمل فحزني فاق أمراء أحزان هذا الدهر*
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الي متي سيظل هذا الموضوع مفتوح ...... ليستقبل رسائل الرثاء والتعازي *​


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*[YOUTUBE]utGaG3GyTyY[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الي متي سيظل هذا الموضوع مفتوح ...... ليستقبل رسائل الرثاء والتعازي *​




*الى انقضاء الدهر​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مينا يا صاحبي انا كنت جنبك 
في اعتصام كنيسه الصف 
وانت بتهتف من كل قلبك 
" الجيش والشعب ايد واحده "
الايد يا صاحبي بقت اتنين 
الشمال فيهم بطشت عاليمين 
بس انت اللي فوزت باكليل عظيم 

استاذ ايمن يا ابن شبرا 
كتير قالولك اتجوز وعيش
بس انت قولت انا متجوز المسيح 
مبروك عليك فرحك السماوي 


يا كل شهداء المسيح 
مش عارف انا اللي بكتب ليكم رثاء 
ولا انتوا ف السما اللي علينا حزانا 
بس بطلب لكل اهلكم العزاء 

**اذكرونا امام عرش النعمه *​


----------

